# My cat is walking funny(in a bad way.) Update!



## jd2k1 (Jan 23, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/v/yLhN-4clWGY

Please watch the video to see how he's walking. Has anyone experienced this problem before?

My 1yr old cat is walking funny today. He can't jump up on any high surface anymore. He can jump down from 1-ft high surface but he will land flat on his belly instead of his legs. He was perfectly fine in the morning but now he's walking like this. He's an indoor only cat and there's nothing in my place that can injure him. There are no cuts or bruises on his body. He doesn't cry in pain when I apply pressure to any part of his body. His older brother is perfectly. I'll definitely bring him to the vet this weekend.


----------



## Loona (Jan 22, 2007)

oh my - looks like he fell off something and injured his spine...or maybe there is something wrong with his nerves! i would definitely bring him to the vet as soon as possible!!! don't waste too much time!


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Definite vet visit in order.... let us know what happens. It is possible he's had a stroke or seizure... his walking is NOT normal. Good luck.


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

I 3rd that visit to the vet. The little guy looks like he may be in pain, and at the very least something is impeding his ability to walk.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Vet visit definitely in order, in addition to possibly injuring himself somehow, this could also be be something like an electrolyte imbalance. For example, I know a potassium deficiency will cause loss of muscle control and will cause a cat to hunch down kind of like that. Could even be constipation...

I'll move this thread to Health & Nutrition for you where it may receive more attention....


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Looks to me like he's in pain when he walks.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Veterinarian. ASAP. Do not wait for the weekend. Do a drop off and pick up if you can't take time off work.

This looks like a broken pelvis or spinal injury.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I agree he needs to see a vet right away. Please don't wait 'till the weekend.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Please keep us updated on what you find out.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

I wanted to add that Kitty walked like that when she was bigtime sick. However, it had nothing to do with her spine, her bones, etc. She was septic from a leaky cyst.

So it may not be spinal, broken bones, etc. But there is probably something hurting your cat.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

How's he doing?


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

How is he? I'm assuming you were able to take him to the vet....


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

My cat walked like that when she broke her hip. I hope your cat has seen a vet, it was so painful to watch my cat walking like that


----------



## jd2k1 (Jan 23, 2007)

He's back to normal. Vet said it was just a minor sprain and then he was back to normal in a day. Probably from all the rough housing that he did with his older brother. Here's a video of him back to his usual self.

http://www.youtube.com/v/6TZ0nmcljyU

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm so glad it turned out not to be serious!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

:jump :jump :thumb 
:catrun


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Great news!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## 2kids3cats4me (Jan 6, 2004)

Glad to hear that your cat is okay. Sorry I'm coming into this thread late but reading this made me want to bring up a situation that happened with Herbie a few years back.

About 4 years ago my Ken and I took a little 4-day vacation and designated my mom to come over to feed George and Herbie, as well as play with them and keep them company at least once a day.

When we got back home we noticed Herbie couldn't jump worth a dang anymore. His aim was completely off when attempting to jump. Also, he had a funny 'head tilt' thing going on. My mom noticed this the day before we came home but she didn't want us to freak so she never said anything when we would call to check up. She did, however, take him to our vet for us (she takes her cat to the same place) just to have him checked out. What he told my mom was that Herbie was likely suffering from anxiety with us being away that many days in a row. Until then, we had never left the cats for more than overnight. Sure enough, after a week or so he was able to jump onto things again but the head tilt thing lingered for quite a while.


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh Hooray, I'm so glad the little fella is feeling better. And thank you for posting the update, I'm sure a lot of us would have been wondering about you and him if you hadn't  :thumb


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Glad to hear it wasn't anything serious!


----------

